

Paralyzed Man Stands, Aided by Implant - ihodes
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/20/health/20paralysis.html

======
ihodes
I'm a little biased by submitting this, but I want to pimp Clojure at the same
time by saying that I used it to throw together a program that helped process
some of the signal data from this experiment. Trying to do the same thing in
Java, especially with all the different things I tried, would have been a
disaster time-wise.

